# Christie Twist



## mwebb (Mar 27, 2013)

I have two Christie WX-10ks that I hope to edge blend vertically to obtain a 16x14 format screen (or so). Now, understand that I know very little about this, so please talk to me like I'm a five year old. From the '50s.

I believe I understand the basic setup - the WX-10ks have Twist cards, so I'll connect them via an Ethernet switch to a PC, and, after lots of headaches, I'll blend the edges and work out the brightness dropoff to get a seamless image. The software itself seems pretty straightforward, and although I know I'll sink a lot of time in finessing this, I think I can get it.

What then?

I _hope_ to control this from Qlab as one composite display (1366 x 1200, let's say). Is that what I'm going to have once the displays are blended? Is that even how it works? Or, do I still need a Quartz Composer patch, or, worse, additional soft- or hardware in line to compile the displays together?

Before you recommend Watchout for this system, it's not an option for a variety of reasons. I have to use Qlab as the cuing software. I've looked into programs like Millumin (which is spectacular) as the output shell, but it only blends horizontally. And, if Isadora can do it, I'm not clever enough to make it or even understand the forums.

Anyway, I'm hoping that I'm misunderstanding the Christie tech support and Twist will make one display for me. If not, does anyone have any ideas where I should look?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 27, 2013)

The Twist cards will allow you to do the edge blending, but you will need to be sending each of the projectors their own portion of the image. This takes place at the server. I have not used Qlab, so I cannot answer how to manage the signal. So, your computer will need a separate output for each of the images. If you only have one video card, then you will need an additional piece of gear inline which will emulate two monitors in that position. I believe that Matrox only allows for extended display horizontally. However, there are some digital signage solutions which may help you get the taller image.


----------



## cpf (Mar 27, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> The Twist cards will allow you to do the edge blending, but you will need to be sending each of the projectors their own portion of the image. This takes place at the server. I have not used Qlab, so I cannot answer how to manage the signal. So, your computer will need a separate output for each of the images. If you only have one video card, then you will need an additional piece of gear inline which will emulate two monitors in that position. I believe that Matrox only allows for extended display horizontally. However, there are some digital signage solutions which may help you get the taller image.



If that is the case with DH2G (I forget), you could always use QLab to rotate the video 90° to fit, rotating it back at the projectors. Alternatively, if your system is up to it, run two copies of the video side-by-side in the appropriate locations on the video canvas/whatever it's called.


----------



## mwebb (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.

Outputs on my Mac aren't a concern. DH2G does only extend horizontally as far as I can tell. Figure 53 recommended the same thing - running two copies simultaneously with manual overlap entered. I'm concerned that it would limit the designer's options with rotation and movement cues.

I don't follow the rotation and re-rotation idea. Please elaborate.

Is there any digital signage software you can recommend? That intrigues me.

I've now got my eye on software like Blendy or VPT - has anyone used these and can tell me if they can take a Syphon Virtual Display from Qlab, and if they allow overlapping vertical outputs?


----------



## cpf (Mar 27, 2013)

Re. the rotating idea: in QLab you rotate the content such that it's 90° off, now fitting in the horizontally extended display. Then, go to the projectors and set their image rotation appropriately so the image is back the right way up, then set up the edge blending or whatever.

I don't know if OS X can do this, but you might be able to get the entire DH2G display output to be virtually rotated, so it appears vertical to apps running on the system, and again, fix the rotation on the projectors.


----------



## mwebb (Mar 27, 2013)

Got it. I believe I could just rotate the two displays in Mac System Preferences and achieve the same thing. How do I overlap them, though?

Wait, no, this is interesting. So, once I get the two displays rotated and thinking they're aligned horizontally, I can use any number of software options to blend "horizontally", right? I actually wouldn't even need to rotate content in Qlab - just create and rotate a Syphon display. So, my designer can still look at his content in the right orientation.


----------



## anome (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi.
The vertical blending is planned on Millumin : open the application and you'll see the progresses !
Let me know if you got a question : [email protected]
Best. Philippe from Millumin

(UPDATE : by the way, I apologize for my post that have been deleted. It wasn't intended to be a pure selling message, rather simple info about opening new doors for video projection with software-only solution)


----------

